# Getting pregnant during your period...



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

...Has this actually happened to anybody?...I've been reading online and apparently it's unlikely but possible...I'm wondering...

Thanks!


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I know somebody who has. There are two reasons it can happen. If you ovulate close to the end of your period, sperm from sexual contact during your period may still be alive then. Most people are fine up until day 6 unless they know they have short cycles, in which case, they can only assume that they are infertile during the first couple days of heavy flow. People who are practicing fertility awareness can't always trust their fertility signs during their period because they can't tell if there is fertile mucus.

The second reason that people might get pregnant on their "period" is that some people at some times have some light to heavy spotting when they are fertile. This is usually accompanied by fertile mucus. It may be easy to mistake this as a period, but it is really your body getting ready to ovulate, the perfect time to get pregnant!


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Also, another factor is anovulatory bleeding which is when you bleed, but it isn't followed by an ovulation since your last bleed. It technically isn't considered a 'period' in a true sense. You wouldn't know that it's anov unless you're charting. When those bleeds happen an egg can be released even though you aren't 'midcycle'.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

And a third possibility, though very rare, is that some women will ovulate twice.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
And a third possibility, though very rare, is that some women will ovulate twice.

Yes! That is true. I remember reading about a woman pregnant with twins and they had two different gestational ages and another pregnant with twins of two different fathers of two different races.


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

I happened to me, although, stopping/starting the pill was also involved. I had been on the pill for a few years, stopped for the month of January, had my period as usual at the beginning of Feburary. My partner and I were in a long distance relationship at the time so I was very sure when we dtd since he was in town. So it was my first period after stopping the pill and I was pregnant. DS will be two next week!


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

yes I have read too about possibility..


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

It happened to a friend of mine.


----------



## kel32brown (Jun 12, 2007)

Superfecundation... now that's fun reading.

Barring the examples of multi-racial mother who partners with man with multi-racial genetics (which would logically mean that a white sperm could pair with a white sperm to produce a recessive white child and a black or white egg could pair with a white/ or black/ sperm and end up with one of each racial characteristics) you could also have superfecundation which is two separate eggs, at two separate times within 24 hours, fertilized by two separate men. You could in theory end up with a half Japanese child and a half Swedish child from a Hispanic mother (or any other two visibly different children who clearly are not from the same father).

It's fascinating. Little problematic for the twins, mentioning they're twins when one is clearly Japanese and one is clearly Swedish. People are gonna talk. Ehhh.. people do anyway.


----------

